# Whatever happended to Harris?



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

Read the quotation at the top of the Trad Forum from Harris, who inadvertently was responsible for its beginning. Anyone know what happended to him? Did he leave angry? Always enjoyed his input and observations; very knowledgeable fellow.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

Haven't seen _The Rambler_ lately either...


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Harris was taken back to his home planet years ago.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Quite a few posters I wonder what ever happened to...

-Hookem
-Wisco
-Rambler
-Cardinals5
-YoungClayB (showed up for a day or two a few months ago then disappeared again.)


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

I miss arkirshner, too, and Trip English (although he has resurfaced periodically)...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

who's Harris?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Howard said:


> who's Harris?


Yeah...

Brian


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

Harris visited the forum last July. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/member.php?18905-Harris&tab=aboutme#aboutme


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Tiger said:


> I miss arkirshner, too, and Trip English (although he has resurfaced periodically)...


Left out Trip, but I probably miss him the most.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, in addition to those mentioned above--Trip, Wisco, Hookem, Rambler, would love to see...

AldenPyle
Brownshoe
Duck
Paper clip

Back when I started and was learning a lot, these guys' WAWT postings were essential. Wish Alan and Cards would come by more often.

I


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Brownshoe, bosthist, Coolidge were all thoughtful and creative guys.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

I miss all the above, but I also miss Red&Tops and ds23Pallas. I thought that they were both awesome.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Who was the guy who was a philosophy or theology fellow with a Fleur de lis icon. He was a real gentleman.
Tom


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

I kept thinking, didn't someone start a thread about this roughly two years ago? Why, yes. Yes, someone did. Same person who started this one:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-Whatever-happened-to-Harris&highlight=harris


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Most great posters eventually transcend regular posting. Or their lives switch around and they don't have nearly so much time. Or both.

Trip English has an awesome tumblr. He has good taste in Porsches.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

TommyDawg said:


> Who was the guy who was a philosophy or theology fellow with a Fleur de lis icon. He was a real gentleman.
> Tom


I remember him. Nice guy. Edit clemsontiger

I lurked often and posted some years ago, and it seems like at a certain point people run out of things to say about trad clothing, or have kids.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

oxford cloth button down said:


> ds23Pallas


Couldn't remember his username for the life of me! Loved his WAYWT posts.

What was the one young guy's name who lived in NYC and was either studying/practicing law? Blond hair, glasses, had a blog.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

ArtVandalay said:


> Quite a few posters I wonder what ever happened to...
> 
> -Hookem
> -Wisco
> ...


Hookem pops up on SF now and then


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

What happened to the sticky on the epic "American Trad" thread from which Harris's above quote came? The thread was unwieldy, but there was good information in it. Before there was a separate Trad forum, that thread was the home of trad on the Ask Andy, and I think the undying nature of the thread led to Andy creating this forum.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

YES. thanks!


Green3 said:


> I remember him. Nice guy. Edit clemsontiger
> 
> I lurked often and posted some years ago, and it seems like at a certain point people run out of things to say about trad clothing, or have kids.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

oxford cloth button down said:


> I miss all the above, but I also miss Red&Tops and *ds23Pallas*. I thought that they were both awesome.


I know him and can attest he's fine and doing well, and pretty much living the life many of us would like to be living!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Another fellow that was really present at some point and disappeared is wrwhiteknight.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

whatever happened to that guy, he was in the Army or navy I'm not sure but this guy hasn't been here in a long time.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Doctor Damage said:


> I know him and can attest he's fine and doing well, and pretty much living the life many of us would like to be living!


Funnily enough, you popped up in my head as somebody whose posts are awesome, but all too infrequent.

Tom Buchanan, I hadn't realized that thread had gone. I know it helped me when I was starting out.

WR has taken a hiatus from his hiatus from time to time. I think he was starting a new job, so it's no surprise if he doesn't have as much time.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Howard said:


> who's Harris?


He's the guy who makes all the tweed.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Howard said:


> who's Harris?





Orgetorix said:


> He's the guy who makes all the tweed.


Good one!

I miss VWGuy who always had some interesting gear seemed to have a sharp sense for dressing for his body type and lifestyle. Or maybe he's still around?


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

I haven't seen him since he took down the patch madras flag for the summer...


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I too miss Trip English and VWGuy. There's still an interesting mix of characters here at AAAC.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

crs said:


> I kept thinking, didn't someone start a thread about this roughly two years ago? Why, yes. Yes, someone did. Same person who started this one:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-Whatever-happened-to-Harris&highlight=harris


You either have a great memory or too much time on your hands!! LOL


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Georgia, Duck, JordanW, clemsontiger, and of course Squire had a lot of influence on me in my early lurking/posting days. Not sure where they are these days, but at least some of them have blogs/tumblrs.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

mjo_1 said:


> Georgia, Duck, JordanW, clemsontiger, and of course Squire had a lot of influence on me in my early lurking/posting days. Not sure where they are these days, but at least some of them have blogs/tumblrs.


Squire, in particular, did have some good posts, most with pics. I think he is a physician, so maybe his practice took off.


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

an old list of members of this forum. Any of them still here?


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Doctor Damage said:


> Good one!
> 
> I miss VWGuy who always had some interesting gear seemed to have a sharp sense for dressing for his body type and lifestyle. Or maybe he's still around?





ArtVandalay said:


> I haven't seen him since he took down the patch madras flag for the summer...


Uh, did you guys realize that vwguy posted in this very thread (post #7)? I'm glad he is still here as I've always enjoyed seeing the ceremonial hanging of the madras flag.

And cards is still lurking about - I have noticed his posts in the "is it shell or not" thread recently.

A couple of missing fellows I haven't seen mentioned yet are Einsiferous and K Street - I always admired their posts in the WAYWT thread (and K Street's collection of Press jackets in particular).


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Bohan said:


> an old list of members of this forum. Any of them still here?


LabelKing is a known presence on the interwebs, though he left here _ages_ ago. He's a character.

https://www.styleforum.net/t/339794...rview-with-jeffery-ying-a-k-a-label-king/0_30


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

They're both posting at The Curriculum these days.



Dr. D said:


> A couple of missing fellows I haven't seen mentioned yet are Einsiferous and K Street - I always admired their posts in the WAYWT thread (and K Street's collection of Press jackets in particular).


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Dr. D said:


> Uh, did you guys realize that vwguy posted in this very thread (post #7)? I'm glad he is still here as I've always enjoyed seeing the ceremonial hanging of the madras flag.


I miss vwguy...er wait a minute! Lot's of life changes over the past year and half, marriage & first child so haven't had the ambition or time to do many pic posts lately. The patch madras flag is getting a little too sun faded, maybe it's time for a new one this year...or not.

Brian


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Tiger said:


> I miss arkirshner, too, and Trip English (although he has resurfaced periodically)...


Both these fellows are much missed by myself also, great contributors with sharply defined personalities.

We have a good turnover here, though - as one senior member fades from view an outstanding neophyte, waiting in the wings, develops their style and hits the ground running.

It is difficult to remain fresh and interesting, day in day out, especially when some of the thread topics are coming around for the umpteenth time since one's membership commenced. Ennui, lassitude and torpor corrode vigour and promote malaise.

There's plenty of life in this old dog though. My retirement is some way away yet. You can take that as a promise or a threat, at your preference. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bohan said:


> an old list of members of this forum. Any of them still here?


I can't believe that was the old forum.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Patrick06790 said:


> Brownshoe, bosthist, Coolidge were all thoughtful and creative guys.


Agreed. I was found of Horace also.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Howard said:


> I can't believe that was the old forum.


Those were the salad days...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

tripreed said:


> Those were the salad days...


Hey Trip! Good to see you back!


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

tripreed said:


> Those were the salad days...


Nice to see another Birmingham native...


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

orange fury said:


> Hey Trip! Good to see you back!


Thank you, sir. Mostly just dropping by.



WillBarrett said:


> Nice to see another Birmingham native...


Roll Tide (if that's your thing).


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

We used to get great posts from a young guy (maybe even still in college) - Popinjay - who had a wonderful sense of personal style and how to incorporate trad elements into very fresh looking outfits, but I haven't seen a post from him in a long time. 

Seemed like he was really into Trad / clothes and our forum and then he just went poof.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

jpeirpont said:


> Agreed. I was fond of Horace also.


Horace and MPCSB knew more than Harris did, but Harris was the first true believer.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> We used to get great posts from a young guy (maybe even still in college) - Popinjay - who had a wonderful sense of personal style and how to incorporate trad elements into very fresh looking outfits, but I haven't seen a post from him in a long time.
> 
> Seemed like he was really into Trad / clothes and our forum and then he just went poof.


he's still on Instagram


----------



## ruvort (Mar 11, 2014)

orange fury said:


> he's still on Instagram


Would you please share a link to his Instagram?

Thank you

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> Hey Trip! Good to see you back!


Not to be confused with Trip English, of course. That guy was a solid contributor.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> he's still on Instagram


That's good, thank you. Wonder why he stopped posting here.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

tripreed said:


> Thank you, sir. Mostly just dropping by.
> 
> Roll Tide (if that's your thing).


RTR, indeed. BA and MA from the Capstone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> That's good, thank you. Wonder why he stopped posting here.


Not sure. As an aside, this is the time of year (when it's solidly in the 70's here in the south) that I start going through pages on WAYWT from several years back to see older pics of tweeds/sweaters/etc (and fantasize about actually being able to wear mine lol). I'm currently going through the 1500 and 1600 pages (circa fall 2014, when I was more heavily posting), and it's crazy how many of the solid posters aren't posting here anymore (or post infrequently, at the least). I get the impression, from scrolling through The Curriculum site, that several jumped ship to post over there.

Preface: I realize I certainly wouldn't be counted as a member that people would wonder why my involvement dropped off, but here it is anyways.

I know from my own experience that when I started a job in April '15, my involvement dropped here in Trad because I started wearing stuff to work that I knew wouldn't be accepted over here (more European influenced). My previous job (2013-2014) was a polo/khakis environment, so I could wear a sportcoat (from tweed to patch madras) and tie and was considered "dressed up". When I lost that job and did a career change last year, chinos were a no go and button downs were looked down upon. When I was laid off in January and helped start a company, I got a lot more latitude to wear what I wanted (chinos/blazers/ocbds), but I've been busy enough that I really haven't had time to post outfits until recently (slowing down coming up to year end). It is what it is.


----------

